# Coming to NZ



## NeilRoss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guys! 

Im currently in the process of finalising my visa, flights etc for coming to new zealand in the very near future. Im 21 and a qualified electrician in the UK and was just wondering how easy or hard it is to get work as an electrician over there? Im assuming if i did get work i would just be working as an electricians mate or is there there are way of getting graded in nz? Just curious at what the process is to going about it all? Where would be ideal to go?

Any help given would be very much appreciated, very keen to work and live in new zealand.

Cheers

Neil


----------

